# Duyuru > Gündem >  Genelkurmay'dan sert açıklama

## bozok

*Genelkurmay'dan sert açıklama*

*20 Ocak 2009 / HüRRİYET*



*Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'ndan yapılan açıklamada, malul gazi emekli Jandarma Albay Abdülkerim Kırca ile ilgili bazı basın ve yayın organlarında suçlayıcı haberlere yer verildiği belirtilerek, “Artık, yetkili ve sorumlu makamlar ile sağduyulu medyanın üzerlerine düşen görevleri yerine getirmek üzere söylem yerine gerekli tedbirleri alma zamanıdır” denildi.*

*Genelkurmay'dan yapılan açıklamada şöyle denildi:*


*''Son zamanlarda, bazı basın ve yayın organlarında, sözde bir itirafçının ifadelerine dayanarak, 10 Nisan 1998’de Serik/Antalya’da teröristlerle girdiği çatışmada bakıma muhtaç malul gazi olan, emekli Jandarma Albay Abdülkerim Kırca ile ilgili olarak suçlayıcı haberlere yer verilmiştir. Dün Emekli Jandarma Albay Abdülkerim Kırca’nın evinde intihar ederek vefat ettiği öğrenilmiştir.*



*16 Ocak 2009 tarihli Haftalık Basın Bilgilendirme Toplantısı’nda belirtildiği üzere, yargılama sürecinde sorumlu ve duyarlı olması gereken kesimlerin özen ve hassasiyeti göstermesi gerekirken, kişi ve kuruluşların adeta yargısız infaz edilerek suçlu ilan edilmesi, temel insan haklarına aykırı olduğu gibi hiçbir hukuki ve ahlaki kuralla da bağdaşmamaktadır. Artık, yetkili ve sorumlu makamlar ile sağduyulu medyanın üzerlerine düşen görevleri yerine getirmek üzere söylem yerine gerekli tedbirleri alma zamanıdır.''*

...

----------


## bozok

*Kırca'ya Ankara'da askeri tören*

*20 Ocak 2009.hurriyet.com.tr*



*Hakkında çıkan iddiaların ardından intihar eden emekli albay Abdülkerim Kırca, Ankara Kocatepe Camii'nde son yolculuğuna uğurlanıyor.*

*CENAZE TüRENİNDEN KARELER*


* Aysel ALP Kocatepe'den bildiriyor
*

*ASKER TAM KADRO*
Kocatepe Camii'ndeki cenaze namazına başta Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. İlker Başbuğ olmak üzere tüm kuvvet komutanları katıldı. Kırca, askeri törenle uğurlanıyor. Ayrıca Ankara Garnizon Komutanlığı'ndaki askeri personelin birçoğu camide yerini aldı.

üte yandan 1998 yılında Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı yapmış Em. Org. Fikret üzden Boztepe de cenazeye katıldı.

*üELENKLER DE ASKERDEN*
Camide Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'nın ve kuvvet komutanlıklarının çelenkleri yer aldı. Bunun yanı sıra Kırca'nın görev yaptığı Batman'dan da bir çelenk vardı. Batman Jandarma Bölge Komutanlığı'nın da camiye bir çelenk gönderdiği görüldü. 

Ayrıca Ali şükrü Samsun adına da bir çelenk de dikkati çekti.

*HüKüMETTEN ATALAY* 

Hükümet cephesinden ise sadece İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay'ın cenazeye katıldığı gözlendi. Atalay, aileye taziyesini sunduktan sonra cenazedeki yerini aldı.

*EM. ORG. KILINü'A KOMUTANLARDAN SELAM*
Cenazeye katılanlar arasında ilginç isimler de var. Bunlardan biri de Ergenekon operasyonu kapsamında gözaltına alınan ve serbest bırakılan eski MGK Genel Sekreteri Tuncer Kılınç oldu. Kılınç, Başbuğ ve kuvvet komutanlarıyla tokalaşmadan önce selam verdi. Komutanlardan aynı şekilde selama karşılık geldi.

*AİLESİ: ARTIK KIRCALAR ZOR YETİşİR*
Ayrıca Kırca ailesi törende bir açıklama yaptı İşte ailenin açıklamaları:

*"Bazı şer odaklarının yaygınlaştırdığı olumsuz havanın milletine sadakatle ve can siperine hizmet etmiş insanları, hayatından vazgeçer hale getirdiğinin canlı bir örneği ile karşı karşıyayız. Bu sorumsuzluk, Kırca ailesine olduğu gibi necip milletimizi de derinden sarsmaktadır. Aklı selimin gelip geleceğini ummaktan başka şu anda elimizden başka bir şey gelmiyor. Tek tesellimiz kahraman silah arkadaşlarının ayakta dimdik sergiledikleri birlik beraberlik havasıdır. Yarınlardan eğer ümitliysek siz değerli komutanlarımızın vakur duruşu sayesindedir.* 

*Bu sorumsuzluk vatansever duygularla çalışan fedakar, feragat sahibi insanların gelecekte bulunmasını zorlaştırabilir. Unutulmamalıdır ki Kırcalar kolay yetişmiyor.*

*Aziz milletimizin başı sağ olsun, evladımıza, milletinin değerli evladına Allahtan rahmet diliyoruz. Ruhu şad olsun."*

*...*

----------


## bozok

*O Tetikte Hükümetin de Payı Var…*


 

*Utanç verici günler… Hepimiz için…*


Bir gazi dayayıp şakağına silahı, gidiyor aramızdan. Belli ki* “ben kimin için terörle mücadele ettim”* diye sordu kendine. O da ihaneti gördü, acısını hissetti iliklerinde. Kim için, ne için tekerlekli sandalyeye mahkum olmuştu? 

Hepimiz suçluyuz, affetme bizi komutanım. Haklısın, değmezdi bizler için. Biz ki; bebek katilinin vergilerimizle beslenmesini ve avukatları vasıtası ile küresel şebekelerin tetikçisi kanlı örgütünü yönetmesini seyrettik. Sivil tepkilerimizi vermekten acizdik. 

Sandalyelere mahkum oldunuz, sizleri o sandalyelerde unuttuk. şehit cenazelerinde* “şehitler ölmez, vatan bölünmez”* diye sloganlar attık ama, yarı felçli sakat kalanları bin defa öldürdük. 

PKK içinde kendine yer bulan ASALA artıklarını ifşa etmeyenlerin yakasına yapışmadık, sıra sıra gelen tabutlara ağlayıp-dövündük. 

PKK ve ASALA yandaşı gazete ve yazarları okumaya devam ettik. Oysa bu paçavralara ödediğimiz her kuruş bu vatana ve sizlere ihanetti. 

*Affetme bizleri komutanım…* 

Bu hükümetin ve RTüK’ün eli var kurşunu sıkan tetikte. 
Azmettiricidirler… şikayetim var ! 

Bu kadar rezil yayınlara seyirci kalan RTüK değil mi? üst kurullar ballı-kaymaklı yerler. Ne iş yaparlar? Bu kepaze yayınlar onları ilgilendirmiyor mu? Yoksa bizzat bu yayının destekçisi mi? 

İnternet sitelerinin bile muhalif yayınlarına tahammül edemeyen hükümet, çoktan basın-yayın ahlakını aşmış, linç kampanyasına dönüşmüş bu SOROS beslemesi tetikçi matbuatın neresinde? 

*Eeey Türk Halkı, kalk ve diril artık.* 

Bu çıkan mermiyi biz tetikledik, çünkü seyrettik. Görmüyor musunuz? ASALA+PKK soysuzları intikam alıyor, *dışarıdan emir alanlar bu tezgaha omuz veriyor.* 

Hatırlayın, Van 100.Yıl üniversitesi Rektörü’de basının linç kampanyası ile içeri alındı. Büyük tarihi eser kaçakçılığı (!)… Sonra ne oldu? Beraat… Mahkeme sonuçlanmadan, daha doğrusu sonuçlanamadan Van Yüzüncü Yıl üniversitesi Genel Sekreter Yardımcısı *Enver Arpalı*, dört aydır mahkemeye çıkarılmadan tutuklu bulunduğu cezaevinde intihar etti(!)... 

Hele hele YüK Başkanı Prof. Teziç`in tırnaklarına kadar arandığı cezaevinde* `intihar ipinin`* her koğuşa özel olarak mı verildiği de meçhul olarak hükümetin karnesine not düştü! 

Bu ölümün sorumlusu da bu hükümettir! Basında oluşturulan linç kampanyası ve 6 ayda hazırlanamayan bir iddianame sonunda Sayın Arpalı intihar etti… 

Sonra Kasa denilen rahmetli *Kuddisi Okkır* resmen ölüme yollandı. 

*Asuman üzdemir* siroz oldu. 

*şener Eruygur* Paşa nasıl oldu ise ranzadan düşüp boynunu 3 yerinden kırdı (!) ülse idi büyük ihtimal koğuş arkadaşı Tolon Paşa suçlanacaktı. Zaten bir takım soysuzlar bunu ima ettiler. 

Tolon Paşa 10 kilo birden vermiş. Fatma Sibel Yüksek’in yazısına göre GATA’ya gönderilecekken *“jandarmaya teslim edilmeyecek”* diye sevkini sağlayan müdür tehdit edilmiş. 

Teslim edilmeyecek olan Jandarma kim?* Rus Jandarması mı?* Yoksa tahlillerde yamuk bir şey çıkabilir endişesi mi var? Bu konuya da acilen el konulmalıdır! 

Biz bunları seyrettik. Hepimiz suçluyuz. O çekilen tetikte hükümet edenlerin 1. derecede sorumluluğu vardır! 

Biz, bu ülkenin çocukları… Görün artık!… ASALA+PKK+ABD ve bilumum emperyal ajanlar işbirliği yapmış intikam alıyor ve biz seyrediyoruz. 

*Uyanın ve kalkın artık!* 

İlgili Bakanlık ve kuruluşlara faks yağdırın. Bunu da yapmaktan aciz isen eğer… Başına geleni hakikaten hak ediyorsun ! 

Bizi affetme Komutanım! 

Affedilmeyi asla hak etmiyoruz! 

Son söz: 

*Eeeey hükümet edenler, bu tabutlar hükümetinizi takip edecek!* 


*Zahide UüAR* 




20.01.2009 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*Maalesef yargısız infaz yapıldı*


*20 Ocak 2009 / Hürriyet*


*Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan, intihar eden emekli Albay Abdülkerim Kırca’yla ilgili Genelkurmay açıklamasına destek verdi.*


Bir itirafçının iddialarını sayfalarına taşıyan Star Gazetesi’nin yayınının ardından emekli albay Kırca hayatına beylik tabancısı ile son vermişti. 

Bugün Brüksel’den dönen Erdoğan’a bu konu soruldu. Erdoğan ayağının tozuyla bu tür yayınları yapan medyayı eleştirdi. Yargısız infaz yapan medya grupları ve yazarlar olduğunu dile getiren Başbakan,* “Bunu kimse yapmamalı Bu durumun hiçbir istisnası yoktur”* şeklinde konuştu.

Bu tür yönelişler devam ederse adalet ve hukukun öneminin kalmayacağını dile getiren Erdoğan, YARSAV’ı da eleştirdi:* “Savcıya baskı yapan hukukçuları da kınıyorum.”*

Diğer soru* “ABD’den öncelikli beklentiniz nedir”*e ise şöyle yanıt verdi:

“Burada fazla detaya girmeye vaktimiz yok. şunu ifade edeyim beklentiler çok yüksek aşırı derecede yüksek ve Sayın Obama’nın önünde küresel finans krizi var. Ortadoğu ortada. Ama ben sayın Obama’dan ne bekliyorsunuz diyorsanız, ben kimsesizlerin kimsesi, sessiz yığınların sesi olmasını bekliyorum.

*Aday belirleme sürecinde, Diyarbakır ile ilgili bir tarih verebilir misiniz?*

Maalesef bu yoğun programlar bizim çalışmamızı aksattı. Gerçi arkadaşlarım işi çözmüş vaziyetteler. Ama ben de gözden geçirelim istedim. Buradan direk genel merkezimize gidip bu hafta sonuna kadar bitirmeye çalışacağız.

*Diyarbakır adayınızı Diyarbakır’da mı açıklayacaksınız?*

Herhangi bir şey yok. Gerekirse orada da açıklarız.”


...

----------


## bozok

*"şEREFSİZ BASIN, BUNU DA YAZIN"* 



*Yılmaz üzdil kimlere laf attı?* 


*şerefsiz basın bunu da yazın!..*



Tetikçi medya infazı...



*"Yüzlerce faili meçhul cinayetin sorumlusuydu, infazları bizzat kendi elleriyle gerçekleştiriyordu, madalyasını da Ahmet Necdet Sezer'in elinden aldı..."*


*


*Böyle yazdılar.*


*

Okuyunca ne anlıyorsun?


Albay, Ergenekoncu katil.


Atatürkçü Ahmet Necdet Sezer de, katil Ergenekoncu'ya madalya takan kişi.


*


Bakıyoruz yönetmeliğe...


*


Devlet övünç madalyası.


şekli elips.


üapı 45 milimetre.


Kalınlığı 2.5 milimetre.


Rölyef.


Altın kaplama.


Ay-yıldız motifi bulunur.


TC yazar.


Yurtiçinde veya dışında gösterdiği sorumluluk, feragat, fedakÃ¡rlık, başarı ve yararlılık dolu çalışmaları nedeniyle Türkiye Cumhuriyeti ve Türk Milleti adına haklı gurur kaynağı teşkil ederek, malül olanlara veya şehit mirasçılarına verilir.


*(Burasına dikkat isterim...)*

Devlet övünç madalyası, ilgili bakanın teklifi, Bakanlar Kurulu'nun onayı ve Cumhurbaşkanı'nın tevcihi ile verilir.


*


Kim verirmiş?


Hükümet...


Ne zaman verildi?


2004'te...


*

*Madalya AKP'nin!*


*

AKP borazanı tetikçi medyanın *"katil"* dediği kahramana *"Devlet üvünç Madalyası verelim"* deyip, sonra da kahramana atılan iftiralara çıtını çıkarmayanların listesi şöyle... Tayyip Erdoğan, Abdullah Gül, Abdüllatif şener, Mehmet Ali şahin, Beşir Atalay, Güldal Akşit, Mehmet Aydın, Ali Babacan, Kürşad Tüzmen, Cemil üiçek, Vecdi Gönül, Abdülkadir Aksu, Kemal Unakıtan, Hüseyin üelik, Zeki Ergezen, Recep Akdağ, Binali Yıldırım, Sami Güçlü, Murat Başesgioğlu, Ali Coşkun, Hilmi Güler, Erkan Mumcu, Osman Pepe.


*


Hani vatandaş diyor ya...


şerefsiz basın, bunu da yazın!




*Yılmaz üzdil* 

*Hürriyet*




*21.01.2009*

----------


## bozok

*ALBAY'IN KATİLİ KİM?* 



Albay Kırca, yandaş medyanın infaz ettiği ve ölüme gönderdiği ilk isim belki. 

Abdülkerim Kırca isimli Albay, star gazetesinde hakkında çıkan haberlerden sonra intihar etti. Dün, bu intiharla ilgili açıklamasında Genelkurmay da basındaki yargısız infazdan şikayet ediyordu. AKP yandaşı gazetenin haberi, çoktandır sürdürdüğü yanlı yayın politikası açısından değerlendirildiğinde şaşırtıcı değil. Kontrolsüz yayıncılıklarının bir ürünü. Ama bu yayıncılık sonucu Albay'ın intiharını sadece bir medya cinayeti olarak okumak mümkün.

Albay Kırca, yandaş medyanın infaz ettiği ve ölüme gönderdiği ilk isim belki. Ama bu tarz yayın yapan gazetelerin tamamında kaç yargısız infaz yaşandı, kaç kişi haksız yere hedef gösterildi; hesabım kaçtı doğrusu.
Peki Albay'ı hedef gösteren star'ın yayını neye dayanıyordu dersiniz? 


*Bir PKK itirafçısına!*

Biliyor musunuz, basına çıkıp konuşmak isteyen ne çok PKK itirafçısı var. Hiçbir elekten geçirmeden bunların sözlerini yayınlasanız kıyamet kopar. Akıllarına gelen her şeyi söylüyorlar; iyi rating, iyi tiraj getirir, harika polemik çıkar bunlardan.

üünkü bu PKK itirafçılarının kaybedecek hiçbir şeyi yoktur. Olmadığı için de bol keseden atıp tutarlar. Akla ya da bilgiye dayalı konuşmazlar. Hatta ve hatta siz ne isterseniz onu bile söylemeye hazırlardır. Kimi bu işi profesyonelliğe dökmüştür ve karşılığında para ister.

Amatör gazeteciler, mesleğe yeni başlamış stajyerler bu tuzağa düşebilir belki. Heyecanla bunları ciddiye alır ama kurumlaşmış gazetelerde bu gibi deli ihbarlarına itibar edilmez.

Neymiş, bu gibi açıklamaları yayımlamak insanları ölüme götürüyormuş değil mi? 

İşin en acıklı tarafı Türk Basını'nda gazetecilik mesleğin özünü oluşturan ilkelerin tamamen yerle bir edilmiş olması ve bunun 'yeni normal' kabul edilmesi. Bundan 10 sene önce bir insanı gazetecilikten men edecek davranış biçimleri bugün yaygın bir şekilde kabul görüyor. Hatalı gazetecilik hiçbir itirazla karşılaşmadan birçok gazetede devam ediyor.
Bunda kuşkusuz yeni sermaye yapısı ve bununla beraber ortaya çıkan yeni gazetecilerin rolü var. 

Başta star gazetesinin yazışileri masasında oturan birtakım kifayetsiz muhterisler, bu meslekte herhangi bir kıdem doldurmadan, kendini kanıtlamadan, sadece iktidarla organik bağları ve piyon olmaya hevesleri yüzünden yandaş medyaya yerleştirildiler.

Geçmişlerinden kalma birtakım intikam hislerini de beraberlerinde getiriyorlar tabii. Kim bilir neyin intikamını alıyorlar: Taşralılığın mı? Bastırılmış hislerin mi?

Bir kez daha söylüyorum: Keşke Yıldırım Aktuna yaşasaydı, bunları çözerdi.

üünkü içlerindeki bu intikam motivasyonu gözlerini karartmış. Yayıncılıkları da bundan nasibini alıyor. 

Mesela herkesin özel hayatının en ince ayrıntılarını onlar merak ediyor, dillendiriyor. Belki de kendileri yaşayamadıkları için özeniyorlar, bilemiyorum. Ama burunlarını sokmadan edemiyorlar. 

Dahası yalan, itiraf, yargısız infaz, karalama onlarda. 

Bu yüzden de star gazetesinin bir *'Laz fıkrası'*nı andırdığını söylemiştim. Maalesef, sonu hüzünlü biten ve tehlikeli sonuçlar doğuran bir Laz fıkrası oldu bu.

Albay'ın intiharı işte bu kiyafetsiz muhterislerin intikamcılığının ürünüdür. Azmedenler ortada. 

Peki kim bunlardan hesap soracak? Kim bu kontrolsüzleri hizaya getirecek?


*Aç gözünü!*

Yandaş medya sık sık 28 şubat'ta yayımlanan yalan andıç haberlerinden dolayı o zamanlar bunları yapanların günah çıkartmasını ister durur. 

Basın tarihinde ciddi bir hatadır andıç. O dönem hatalı davrananlar çıkıp özür dilemiştir. 

Andıçtan dolayı mağdur olan gazeteciler (Birand, üandar) kendilerini mağdur eden Doğan Grubu'nda çalışmaya başlamıştır.

Ancak İslamcı Medya, merkez medyaya çatmak için hala bu meseleyi ısıtıp ısıtıp insanın önüne getirir.

Fakat aynı duyarlılık nedense Tuncay Güney gibi bir sosyopatın açıklamalarının yayını konusunda gösterilmiyor. Bir sosyopatın yargısız infazlarına, deli saçması açıklamalarına ve hedef göstermesine karşı çıkılmıyor.

O zaman nasıl inanacağız kendilerine demokrat diyenlerin samimiyetine?
Bir basın suçuna ortak olurken pek keyifliler. Hiçbir suçluluk duymuyorlar, yaptıklarının farkında bile değiller işin tuhafı.

Oysaki hiçbir itibarı olmayan bir PKK itirafçısını gazete sayfalarına taşımakla Tuncay Güney'in kontrolsüz açıklamalarına ekranda yer vermek arasında nitelik olarak hiçbir fark yok. İkisi de mesleki olarak sakıncalı.

Sadece Güney'in açıklamalarından dolayı henüz hiç kimse intihar etmedi.
Tuncay Güney'in ekrana çıkarılıp ona buna saldırması savunanlar şimdi gözlerini açtı mı acaba?


*Livaneli'den Costner açıklaması*

Zülfü Livaneli, Kevin Costner'ı havaalanında karşılamasını eleştirdiğim yazıya bir açıklama yolladı. Meğerse, Costner'ı havaalanında karşılamamış. Karışıklık, Livaneli'nin bu öğle yemeği içi havaalanına çekimler esnasında gitmiş olduğuna dair haberlerden kaynaklandı. Düzeltirim.

İşte Livaneli'nin açıklaması: 'Yazıdaki iddialar doğru değildir. Kevin Costner'ı karşılamadım. Menajerleri tarafından, bir öğle yemeğinde buluşma teklifi aldım. Bu teklife uyarak, Costner ve arkadaşlarıyla Türkiye'den gitmesinden bir gün önce bir öğle yemeği yedik. üeşitli konularda sohbet ettik. Ne buluşma talebi benden geldi ne de bir teklifte bulundum.'

*Oray Eğin*
*Akşam*

*21.01.2009 / medyarazzi*

----------


## bozok

*Terörist bizden kıymetli oldu*

**


*AVUKATI Yurdakan Yıldız, Albay Abdülkerim Kırca'yla intihar etmeden yarım saat önce telefonda konuştuklarını söyledi.*

Antalya'nın Serik kırsalında yerleşmek isteyen PKK'lılarla giriştiği çatışmada yaralanan ve yıllardır tekerlekle sandalyede yaşayan emekli Kurmay Albay Abdülkerim Kırca, intihar etmeden son telefon konuşmasını avukatı Yurdakan Yıldız'la yaptı. Avukat Yıldız, Kırca ile hakkındaki yayınlar davanın son durumu ile ilgili konuştuğunu belirtti, "*Bana 'öyle bir hale geldik ki, teröristler bile bizden kıymetli oldu' diye yakındı. Ancak intihar edeceği aklımdan bile geçmemişti*" dedi.

Konuşmasından yaklaşık yarım saat sonra Abdülkerim Kırca'nın intihar ettiğini öğrendiğini belirten Yurdakan Yıldız, bunun üzerine eve gittiğini belirtti ve olayı *"hurriyet.com.tr"ye* şöyle anlattı:

"*Sabah kendisini aradım, hakkındaki yayınlar nedeniyle üzülmemesini söyledim. Yayınların durdurulması için hukuki süreç başlatacağımı da söyledim. O, gazetelerin teröristlerin açıklamalarına itibar edilmesinden yakındı, 'o hale geldik ki, teröristler bizden kıymetli oldu. Teröristlerin açıklamaları doğruymuş gibi sayfa sayfa yazıyorlar. Bunlar çok ağrıma gidiyor. Bizler boş yere mi şehit olduk, gazi olduk anlamıyorum. Sanki görev yaptığımız için suçlu hale geldik' dedi. Ben kendisini yatıştırmaya çalıştım*.


*"Dava sürecini de anlattım"*

PKK'lı Abdülkadir Aygan'ın açıklamaları üzerine Abdülkerim Kırca'nın da bulunduğu bazı görevliler hakkında Diyarbakır Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde açılan dava için mahkeme görevsizlik kararı verdi. Bu dava, Askeri Yargıtay'a gitti. Yurdakan Yıldız,. bundan sonraki süreci de şöyle anlattı:

*Askeri Mahkemenin verdiği görevsizlik kararını, Askeri Yargıtay da savcılığın karşı çıkmasına rağmen onayladı. Yargılamanın bundan sonraki sürecini anlattım. üzüldüğünü söyledi. Ama henüz her şeyin bitmediğini söyleyince de rahatladı*

*Askeri savcı da inceledi*
Bu konuşmasının Kırca'nın son telefon konuşması olduğu anlaşıldı. Odasına giden Kırca, beylik tabancasıyla hayatına son verdi. Evine 50 metre uzaklıkta bulunan dispanserden gelen askeri doktor, eve geldiğinde Kırca'yı ölü olarak buldu.

Evde askeri savcının yanı sıra Sincan Cumhuriyet Savcısı da inceleme yaptı. El swapları, silah incelemesi sonucu Kırca'nın intihar ettiği kesinleşti.

http://www.yenidenergenekon.com/504-terorist-askerden-degerli-oldu/

21.01.2009

----------


## bozok

*Kaleme kan bulaştı!*


*Bundan sonra bana gazeteci demeyin!*

*Vatan'ın sert üslubuyla tanınan yazarı Mustafa Mutlu bu defa ne için böyle bir tepki verdi?*


**

*21 Ocak 2009 üarşamba,* 

Kayıtsız şartsız iktidar yanlısı Star Gazetesi önceki gün, hem de birinci sayfadan PKK itirafçısı Abdülkadir Aygan'ın iddialarına yer verdi. Bu eski PKK'lı, Devlet üvünç Madalyası sahibi Emekli Albay Abdülkerim Kırca'yı üç kişiyi öldürmekle suçluyordu.

Bel kemiğine isabet eden bir kurşundan sonra yaşamını tekerlekli sandalyede sürdüren Albay Kırca bu haberi okuduktan sonra intihar etti...
Kimilerine göre intiharın nedeni*, "yakalanma" kaygısı*ydı, kimilerine göre ise böyle bir iddiayı onuruna yedirememesi!

Sebebi ne olursa olsun; devlete yıllarca hizmet etmiş ve bu uğurda gazi olmuş bir subay, bir gazetenin sorumsuz haberciliği yüzünden artık yaşamıyor...

üzülerek söylüyorum ki; bu olayla yandaş medyanın kalemine artık kan da bulaştı!

Onlar ise oralı bile değil...

Dünkü sayılarında bu intihara bir gün önce verdikleri haberin neden olduğunu bile yazmadılar!

*** 
İktidar borazanlığı uğruna bir insanın ölümüne neden olan arkadaşlar gazeteciyse... Bundan sonra bana gazeteci falan demeyin.
üünkü onlarla aynı sıfatı taşımaktan utanıyorum!



babialihaber.com

----------


## bozok

*Başkomutan'la Başbakan'ın susarak onayladığı cinayet!* 


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 21/01/2009* 




*Adı: Abdülkerim Kırca.*

*PKK teröristi ile vuruşurken kurşun yeyip felç olan ve tekerlekli sandalyeye mahkÃ»m kahraman.*

10. Cumhurbaşkanı Ahmet Necdet Sezer tarafından terörle mücadelede gösterdiği cengaverlik sebebiyle madalya ile ödüllendirilen emekli albay.
Abdülkerim albay önceki gün abdestini aldı ve kelime-i şahadeti telavetin ardından şakağına dayadığı silahın tetiğine dokunarak hakka yürüdü.

Peki ama niye mi?

Bilinen İslamcı gazetelerin yayınlarından!

Hayır sözde İslamcı gazeteler ona hırsız, soysuz, zekat soyguncusu, sapık ya da alçak diyemedi.

Ne mi dedi?

JİTEM’ci isnadıyla bir PKK itirafçısının sözleriyle Kırca albayı hedefe oturtup güya faili meçhul cinayetlerin sorumlusu olarak gösterdi.

İyi de böyle bir suçlama için kesin delil ya da mahkeme kararı var mıydı?

Hayır yoktu, sadece kim olduğu meçhul asker katili itirafçı bir PKK artığının hezeyanları vardı.

Sözde İslamcı matbuat bunu yeterli gördü ve kahraman albaya hücumlarda bulundu.

Sonuç ortada...

Bu ülke için kurşun yiyen ve felç olarak tekerlekli sandalyeye mahkÃ»m olan bir yiğit adam millet ve devlet adına kendinin yaptığı fedakarlığa böyle bir karşılık görünce isyan edip çıldırma noktasına geldi.

Peki haksız mı?

Siz bütün gençliğinizi, al bayrağım, vatanım deyip feda edeceksiniz, ama öbür yandan arkadan sinsice hançerleneceksiniz!

Sahi Kırca albayı hedef alanlar hiç düşündüler mi acaba PKK kalkışması onun şahsi mes’elesi veya davası mıydı?

Değilse yargı hükmü olmaksızın nedir bu yayınlar, hücumlar, kin ve nefret?
Tamam anladık gün sizin gününüz, balığı umursamazsınız da Halik’ten de mi korkmazsınız?

Kul hakkı nedir bilmez misiniz?

şimdi birileri çıksa ve ey arkadaş o yayınlardan sonra meydana gelen bu ölümün adı cinayet derse verecek bir cevabınız var mı?

Tam bu noktada soralım, tartışmasız biçimde cinayet olan bu hadiseye Anayasa’ya göre Başkomutan olan Sayın Abdullah Gül sözle olsun neden bir tepki vermez?

Peki ya bu satırların yazıldığı saate kadar tek kelime olsun etmeyen Başbakan Erdoğan’ın suskunluğuna ne demeli?

Yahu o Tayyip Erdoğan değil miydi Deniz Feneri Davası bağlamında Alman mahkemesinin muhakemesi devam ederken Hürriyet gazetesinde haber çıkmasına isyan edip* “Mahkeme bitmedi, bu haberler yargısız infazdır”* diye canlı yayınlarda kıyameti koparan?

*Deniz Feneri hırsızları, yani zekat soyguncuları için kendini yırtan ve yargısız infaz yapmayın diye feveran eden Tayyip bey, PKK kurşunuyla felç olup tekerlekli sandalyeye mahkÃ»m olan bir kahramanın mahkeme hükmü olmaksızın hedefe oturtulmasına bir söz olsun niçin etmez?*

*Yoksa yoksa o Fenerciler Başbakan’ın indinde PKK ile mücadelenin kahramanı merhum albaydan daha mı kutludurlar?*

...

----------


## bozok

*Kime güveniyorlar?*


*İntihar eden albayın cenaze törenini izlerken doldum. Kul hakkından hiç mi korkmuyor bu insan müsvetteleri?* 

*Dünyanın adaletinden kaçmak için ABD’leri var. Ya Allah’ın adaletin kaçmak için neye güveniyorlar?* 


** Nurgül üim*


*(22.01.2009 / Yeniçağ / S. Taşçı köşesinden..)*

----------


## bozok

*TSK'dan TGC'ye şikayet*

*23.01.2009 / MİLLİYET*



TSK intihar eden emekli Albay Abdülkerim Kırca hakkında* ''meslek ilkelerine aykırı yayın yapıldığı''* gerekçesiyle Basın Konseyi ve Türkiye Gazeteciler Cemiyeti'ne şikayette bulundu. 

Genelkurmay Başkanlığı İletişim Daire Başkanı Tuğgeneral Metin Gürak, geçtiğimiz günlerde vefat eden malul gazi emekli Albay Abdülkerim Kırca hakkında bazı basın yayın organlarında yer alan haberlerle ilgili olarak *''meslek ilkelerine aykırı yayın yapıldığı''* gerekçesiyle Basın Konseyi ve Gazeteciler Cemiyeti nezdinde gerekli girişimde bulunulduğunu ve bir basın organına yönelik *''yaptırım uygulanmasının''* talep edildiğini bildirdi.


...

----------


## bozok

*ülüme Zorlayan Soysuz Basın*

*Terörle Mücadelede uzun yıllar emek vermiş Gazi Albay'ımız Abdülkerim KIRCA'yı ne yazık ki kendi iradesi ve kararı ile bu fani dünyadan uğurladık.*



*Ali İhsan GüRCİHAN*
*Â«Açık İstihbaratÂ»* 
*24 Ocak 2009 Cumartesi*






Güneydoğu'da uğraştığı terör yetmiyormuş gibi,1998'de Antalya'daki görevi sırasında da PKK'lı teröristlerle çatışmaya girmiş ve öyle başarılı bir sonuç almıştı ki, bir daha bu bölgeye başka bir grup terörist gelmeye cesaret dahi edememişti.

Ne yazık ki,o çatışmada kendisi de yaralanarak Gazi olmuş ve tekerlekli sandalyeye de mahküm kalmıştı.

Bugün sözüm ona huzurdan,barıştan yana gözüken PKK savunucusu rolünde ahkam kesen bazı entel takımına hatırlatmak isterim ki:

Gazi Albay'ın çatışıp tesirsiz hale getirdiği o teröristler, o gün için Antalya'yı kana bulamaya ve böylece ülkemizde turizmi baltalamaya çalışan teröristler idi.




Tarikatçı ve Yandaş soysuz basına sesleniyorum: *Bir teröristin ifadesine dayanarak attığınız manşetlerle ve yaptığınız abartılı haberlerle O Gazi Albay'ı ölüm kararı vermeye zorlayan sizlersiniz.*Herhangi bir konuyu inceleyip gerçekleri anlamaksızın,yargı sürecine saygı duymaksızın, iftira atarak ve insan onurunu rencide ederek yazdıklarınız nedeni ile dolaylı bir şekilde elini kana bulayan sizlerin de yargılanması ve adalet önünde hesap vermesi gerektiğine inanıyorum.

Sizler,bölücülerle ve cumhuriyet karşıtları ile işbirliği içerisinde doğru yanlış her fırsatı değerlendirerek:

Bu ülkede yıllardır teröre karşı verilen bir mücadeleyi acımasızca ve tümü ile lekelemeye ve bölücülerin önünü de açmaya çalışıyorsunuz.




Yaptığınız çirkefliklerin ve haksız saldırıların esas amacı:*üniter Devlet anlayışı ve Ulusal (Milliyetçi) duruşu yıpratarak, bu ülkeyi Ilımlı İslama dayalı ümmetçilik anlayışı çerçevesinde bir Federasyon yapısına hazırlamaktır.*Yurt dışından ahkam kesen sözde kaçak istihbaratçılar ve cemaat şefleri kanalı ile, cumhuriyet karşıtları adına darbe zeminini hazırlama görevini gerçekten başarı ile yerine getirdiğiniz de açıkça ortadadır.




Sizin gibi soysuz basını, Albay'ımızın ölümü de tatmin etmemiş olacak ki,bir yandan onun ölüm haberini verirken diğer yandan yıpratma faaliyetinize devam etmek için insanların aklını karıştıracak satır arası bir cümle daha ifade ediyorsunuz.*"Bir iddiaya göre,kendisi teröristle çatışmada değil,yaşadığı bir gönül ilişkisi nedeni ile vurulmuştur."* 
*Ey yalancı ve kahpe soysuzlar… Bu kimin adına nasıl bir kin ve nasıl bir hesaplaşma;* 


Terörle Mücadele sırasında yaralandığını bizzat bildiğimiz bir askere, hem de sizin psikolojik baskınız yüzünüzden onurlu bir ölümü tercih eden bir askere karşı bu yalan ve soysuz haberinizle bir defa daha ortaya koydunuz ki;

Tarikatçı ve Yandaş Basın olarak, birileri adına bu ülkede çok kirli ve yoğun bir psikolojik savaş yürütüyor ve cumhuriyet karşıtlarınca devam ettirilen dönüşüme de bu ülke insanlarını alıştırmaya çalışıyorsunuz.

*Gerçeği halen göremeyenlere ve de görmek istemeyenlere duyurulur.* 



*heddam.com*

----------

